# Open Bass Tournaments



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I was just wanting to know if anyone has any info on the open bass tournaments let me know. Thanks


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

march 29th at Tappan Lake
april 26th Ohio River - Belpre Ramp


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

emckean4 said:


> I was just wanting to know if anyone has any info on the open bass tournaments let me know. Thanks


Go to my site. Click on Links. And you'll fiind all the information you need regarding open tournaments.

Oh, and by the way... Good luck.


----------



## Jmel (May 4, 2004)

May 3rd Piedmont lake marina 8-4


----------



## littleboat (Feb 4, 2008)

Burr oak april 5, lake logan april 19. I will be posting more info on these and our club turneys on the tournament discussion forum before the weekend.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Seneca Lake June 21. Go to sobassmasters.tripod.com also Dillon Sept. 27, same site for info.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Ohiobassangler.com lists lots of open bass tournaments. It a good site and is updated often.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

www.outdoorsmanrd.com 
lots of opens and weekend pot tournys listed here


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the info ( http://outdoorsmanrd.com/basstournaments.html ) is the best site for Atwood Tappan Saltfork well all the southeast lakes and some central ohio like Bur Oak and Dillon Thanks again for all the info im going to the spring open at Saltfork on 3-29 at morning glory 8am to 4pm 25$ at the ramp no pre pay(http://outdoorsmanrd.com/coshoc.html)


----------

